# starting celexa



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

ok so the dr. perscribed me with celexa. can anyone tell me what I can expect to happen to my mind in the coming week or 2? I haven't started it yet but would like to know what each day will bring. I have IBS-d and anxiety & depression.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board. First off, I'm a Brit - so I'm not familiar with that particular medication - I'm assuming, however, that its an anti-d.I can give you some general guidelines - first - do NOT read sensationalist rubbish on the internet. You would be well advised to read the accompanying literature - I'm not sure whether you've been on anti--d's before - but lets not beat about the bush they are serious b*ggers - they are altering the brain's chemistry - so you may and I stress may have some side-effects - these tend to wear off after the first couple of weeks - typically you may experience some feelings of disorientation and/or dizziness, possibly sweating, dry mouth - I'm not trying to alarm you - you may be very lucky - but just be prepared. If you are starting off - I'd be inclined to start over a weekend when you are not, probably, having to go into work and have somebody with you - just incase you do feel abit "wierd".Another thing to bear in mind - it may (and again, you may be lucky) take 6-8 weeks before you start seeing the benefit of the medication - this may happen much more quickly but be patient.If there is anything you find alarming - obviously go back to the doctor. I hope you have a proactive and sympathetic doc in charge here - work closely with him/her.If there's anything else I can help you wish - please feel free to PM me - I have battled with anxiety/depression all my adult life - I had to be hospitalised - so I really do know what its like - but there is always hope - I've been well and on my anti-depressant medication for the best part of 3 years now - working part-time and hopefully being a decent wife and mum to 3 lively kids!!! I'm on 30mg Mitrazapene (I believe its called Remeron your side of the pond) which I take nightly - it makes me drowsy and I have put on unwanted weight - but in the great scheme of things - pretty small beer when you offset it against good mental health.Good luck - remember we are here for you if only in a virtual capacity.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------

